# Bacon wrapped Turkey?



## High_Gravity

Anyone gonna give this a go? I'm thinking of trying it this year.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

As with turducken and other mixed meat dishes, I have a problem with it.  Isn't it then just Spam if you're mixing meats together?


----------



## High_Gravity

Delta4Embassy said:


> As with turducken and other mixed meat dishes, I have a problem with it.  Isn't it then just Spam if you're mixing meats together?


 
I was just thinking the juice from the bacon mixed with the turkey would be outstanding.


----------



## Penelope

Good Lord NO!! Why not just eat lard? That would be like ruining a perfectly good Turkey.


----------



## Roadrunner

High_Gravity said:


> Anyone gonna give this a go? I'm thinking of trying it this year.


You better get that bird on  a higher rack, of, it will be a grease soak POS when done.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

High_Gravity said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As with turducken and other mixed meat dishes, I have a problem with it.  Isn't it then just Spam if you're mixing meats together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking the juice from the bacon mixed with the turkey would be outstanding.
Click to expand...


I'm a food purist, while many combinations work well, I prefer things seperate. With meats in particular it's just the meat and seasonings but nothing else. Start mixing meats together and it's just...I dunno. Feels wrong. Bordering on religiously wrong.


----------



## BlackSand

High_Gravity said:


> Anyone gonna give this a go? I'm thinking of trying it this year.



Might be pretty good ... I have been grilling dove breasts wrapped in bacon for years. 





A large shrimp, half a jalapeño pepper and chunk of monterrey jack cheese wrapped in bacon and grilled is pretty fricken awesome as well.

.


----------



## Roadrunner

High_Gravity said:


> Anyone gonna give this a go? I'm thinking of trying it this year.


I wrap wood ducks like that, but, domestic turkeys have too much fat already.

It would work fine on wild turkey, and works fine on venison hams.

With venison, I make deep punctures in the ham, insert bacon, and then cover the hole with more bacon.

It is damned good.


----------



## Roadrunner

BlackSand said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone gonna give this a go? I'm thinking of trying it this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be pretty good ... I have been grilling dove breasts wrapped in bacon for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A large shrimp, half a jalapeño pepper and chunk of monterrey jack cheese wrapped in bacon and grilled is pretty fricken awesome as well.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I miss living in good dove country.

Nothing like doves slow stewed in a mushroom gravy and served over grits.

FOTG!!!!


----------



## Penelope

Some city had an article that after Thanksgiving , they have to go out and clean pipes, lots of calls about clogged pipes. I can't believe people throw grease down sinks anyway, pour it in a coffee can and let it harden and then say thank you that it is not in me! (and throw it in the garbage)


----------



## High_Gravity

Roadrunner said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone gonna give this a go? I'm thinking of trying it this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be pretty good ... I have been grilling dove breasts wrapped in bacon for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A large shrimp, half a jalapeño pepper and chunk of monterrey jack cheese wrapped in bacon and grilled is pretty fricken awesome as well.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I miss living in good dove country.
> 
> Nothing like doves slow stewed in a mushroom gravy and served over grits.
> 
> FOTG!!!!
Click to expand...

 
I've never had dove, how would you get that?


----------



## BlackSand

Roadrunner said:


> I wrap wood ducks like that, but, domestic turkeys have too much fat already.
> 
> It would work fine on wild turkey, and works fine on venison hams.
> 
> With venison, I make deep punctures in the ham, insert bacon, and then cover the hole with more bacon.
> 
> It is damned good.



Holy Crap ... Two woody's in a pot of gumbo ... Skip the bacon.
But if you don't know how to make decent rue ... Stick with the bacon.

.


----------



## BlackSand

High_Gravity said:


> I've never had dove, how would you get that?



*LOL ... Sorry High Gravity ... Let me know if you want to come get some.*









.


----------



## Roadrunner

Penelope said:


> Some city had an article that after Thanksgiving , they have to go out and clean pipes, lots of calls about clogged pipes. I can't believe people throw grease down sinks anyway, pour it in a coffee can and let it harden and then say thank you that it is not in me! (and throw it in the garbage)


I don't even rinse greasy dishes without using lots of detergent and hot water.


----------



## Roadrunner

BlackSand said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wrap wood ducks like that, but, domestic turkeys have too much fat already.
> 
> It would work fine on wild turkey, and works fine on venison hams.
> 
> With venison, I make deep punctures in the ham, insert bacon, and then cover the hole with more bacon.
> 
> It is damned good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Crap ... Two woody's in a pot of gumbo ... Skip the bacon.
> But if you don't know how to make decent rue ... Stick with the bacon.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Roux!!!!

Geez!!!!!!

; - )

Andouille for the gumbo, not bacon anyway.

Bacon is for the apple and orange stuffed roasted woodies!!!

I usually do not hunt ducks until after Christmas.

That may change today; but I better check to see if the second split has started.


----------



## Roadrunner

High_Gravity said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone gonna give this a go? I'm thinking of trying it this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be pretty good ... I have been grilling dove breasts wrapped in bacon for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A large shrimp, half a jalapeño pepper and chunk of monterrey jack cheese wrapped in bacon and grilled is pretty fricken awesome as well.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I miss living in good dove country.
> 
> Nothing like doves slow stewed in a mushroom gravy and served over grits.
> 
> FOTG!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never had dove, how would you get that?
Click to expand...

You shoot them.


----------



## Roadrunner

BlackSand said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had dove, how would you get that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL ... Sorry High Gravity ... Let me know if you want to come get some.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



I shot a whitewing in LA last year.

First one I ever say.

Seems they are spreading their range.

We also have European ring tailed doves now, big suckers, and there is no limit on them.


----------



## BlackSand

Roadrunner said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wrap wood ducks like that, but, domestic turkeys have too much fat already.
> 
> It would work fine on wild turkey, and works fine on venison hams.
> 
> With venison, I make deep punctures in the ham, insert bacon, and then cover the hole with more bacon.
> 
> It is damned good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Crap ... Two woody's in a pot of gumbo ... Skip the bacon.
> But if you don't know how to make decent rue ... Stick with the bacon.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roux!!!!
> 
> Geez!!!!!!
> 
> ; - )
> 
> Andouille for the gumbo, not bacon anyway.
> 
> Bacon is for the apple and orange stuffed roasted woodies!!!
> 
> I usually do not hunt ducks until after Christmas.
> 
> That may change today; but I better check to see if the second split has started.
Click to expand...


I know how to make gumbo ... And I prefer Down Home smoked sausage over andouille. I love this time of year because I can use the carcass and leftovers for turkey gumbo.

.


----------



## BlackSand

Roadrunner said:


> I shot a whitewing in LA last year.
> 
> First one I ever say.
> 
> Seems they are spreading their range.
> 
> We also have European ring tailed doves now, big suckers, and there is no limit on them.



Yeah ... Where I live (in Louisiana) we border the white wing migration through Texas ... Seeing more every year.

The picture of doves above was out of Juarez, Mexico though ... And it is great when you can shoot a pile and someone else cleans them.


Meet Elvis ...


----------



## Roadrunner

BlackSand said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wrap wood ducks like that, but, domestic turkeys have too much fat already.
> 
> It would work fine on wild turkey, and works fine on venison hams.
> 
> With venison, I make deep punctures in the ham, insert bacon, and then cover the hole with more bacon.
> 
> It is damned good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Crap ... Two woody's in a pot of gumbo ... Skip the bacon.
> But if you don't know how to make decent rue ... Stick with the bacon.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roux!!!!
> 
> Geez!!!!!!
> 
> ; - )
> 
> Andouille for the gumbo, not bacon anyway.
> 
> Bacon is for the apple and orange stuffed roasted woodies!!!
> 
> I usually do not hunt ducks until after Christmas.
> 
> That may change today; but I better check to see if the second split has started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know how to make gumbo ... And I prefer Down Home smoked sausage over andouille. I love this time of year because I can use the carcass and leftovers for turkey gumbo.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I have been eating turkey gumbo for over a week.

Freezer died, no choice but to eat it or lose it.

Single life has its advantages, eating he same thing over and over is not one of them.


----------



## Roadrunner

BlackSand said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shot a whitewing in LA last year.
> 
> First one I ever say.
> 
> Seems they are spreading their range.
> 
> We also have European ring tailed doves now, big suckers, and there is no limit on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ... Where I live (in Louisiana) we border the white wing migration through Texas ... Seeing more every year.
> 
> The picture of doves above was out of Juarez, Mexico though ... And it is great when you can shoot a pile and someone else cleans them.
> 
> 
> Meet Elvis ...
Click to expand...

I would not go into Mexico or Somalia for all the farms in Cuba.

I hear Argentina is the place to bird hunt.


----------



## BlackSand

Roadrunner said:


> I would not go into Mexico or Somalia for all the farms in Cuba.
> 
> I hear Argentina is the place to bird hunt.



I know what you are saying, but I am an experienced world traveler. I like a lot of places other people wouldn't go ... And maybe for that reason. One of my favorite places for great times, good diving or snorkeling and awesome food is Roatan, Honduras.

Edit:
You probably won't find a bacon wrapped turkey in Roatan.

.


----------



## Roadrunner

BlackSand said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not go into Mexico or Somalia for all the farms in Cuba.
> 
> I hear Argentina is the place to bird hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you are saying, but I am an experienced world traveler. I like a lot of places other people wouldn't go ... And maybe for that reason. One of my favorite places for great times, good diving or snorkeling and awesome food is Roatan, Honduras.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I was a world traveller too.

That is why I stay home.

That, and I still have not seen all the cool places in the GOUSA.


----------



## BlackSand

Roadrunner said:


> I was a world traveller too.
> 
> That is why I stay home.
> 
> That, and I still have not seen all the cool places in the GOUSA.



I have travelled most of the United States except Alaska, Minnesota, Wisconsin and Illinois. The food really sucks above the Mason-Dixon Line ... Except maybe white fish in a brown paper bag at the Commodore's Table (if it is still there) on Lake Champlain outside of Burlington, Vermont. 

.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I could see slipping a few strips of bacon under the skin on the breast just to keep things moist but a whole turkey covered in it?  No thanks.
    I stopped cooking whole turkeys and whole chickens a long time ago unless it's in a deep fryer.
   I remove the leg/thigh as one piece and start em first. Once they reach around 100 degrees I put on the breast.
      While you can safely eat dark meat at 165 it doesnt develop flavor and texture until it hits 175 at which point your white meat is dry and tasteless.
    And white meat is truly at it's best when you pull it at 155 anyway.


----------



## Roadrunner

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I could see slipping a few strips of bacon under the skin on the breast just to keep things moist but a whole turkey covered in it?  No thanks.
> I stopped cooking whole turkeys and whole chickens a long time ago unless it's in a deep fryer.
> I remove the leg/thigh as one piece and start em first. Once they reach around 100 degrees I put on the breast.
> While you can safely eat dark meat at 165 it doesnt develop flavor and texture until it hits 175 at which point your white meat is dry and tasteless.
> And white meat is truly at it's best when you pull it at 155 anyway.


Domestic turkey sucks, I only cook it because the kids expect it.

Paid out the ass for a "natural" turkey that was not a Butterball injected turkey.

Damned thing was all fat, and sucked.

I am through with domestic turkey.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Roadrunner said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could see slipping a few strips of bacon under the skin on the breast just to keep things moist but a whole turkey covered in it?  No thanks.
> I stopped cooking whole turkeys and whole chickens a long time ago unless it's in a deep fryer.
> I remove the leg/thigh as one piece and start em first. Once they reach around 100 degrees I put on the breast.
> While you can safely eat dark meat at 165 it doesnt develop flavor and texture until it hits 175 at which point your white meat is dry and tasteless.
> And white meat is truly at it's best when you pull it at 155 anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Domestic turkey sucks, I only cook it because the kids expect it.
> 
> Paid out the ass for a "natural" turkey that was not a Butterball injected turkey.
> 
> Damned thing was all fat, and sucked.
> 
> I am through with domestic turkey.
Click to expand...


  The key to good poultry is brining. 
I'll brine say a 14 lb bird for 36 hours. You just have to make sure it's a fresh never frozen bird with out any added shit like the butterball.

    The thing that freaks me out is it use to take a minimum of 15 hours to smoke a 14 lb bird at around 240 degrees.
  Now you can do that same turkey in 6 hours at the same temp.
Somethings up with that and you can bet it aint good....


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Some city had an article that after Thanksgiving , they have to go out and clean pipes, lots of calls about clogged pipes. I can't believe people throw grease down sinks anyway, pour it in a coffee can and let it harden and then say thank you that it is not in me! (and throw it in the garbage)




regarding plumbing----fat is not the main culprit in clogging
pipes-----fat is easy----it can be easily dissolved ----it is the FIBER----like hair etc         Fats are a VITAL component of
the nutritional requirements of humans-----and not all fats
harden at room temperature   (you have the audacity to
claim you are a health care provider?)----how does thanks- giving end up with lots of  "fat waste"?    Turkeys are not particularly fatty.      I never experienced such a problem


----------



## irosie91

Roadrunner said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could see slipping a few strips of bacon under the skin on the breast just to keep things moist but a whole turkey covered in it?  No thanks.
> I stopped cooking whole turkeys and whole chickens a long time ago unless it's in a deep fryer.
> I remove the leg/thigh as one piece and start em first. Once they reach around 100 degrees I put on the breast.
> While you can safely eat dark meat at 165 it doesnt develop flavor and texture until it hits 175 at which point your white meat is dry and tasteless.
> And white meat is truly at it's best when you pull it at 155 anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Domestic turkey sucks, I only cook it because the kids expect it.
> 
> Paid out the ass for a "natural" turkey that was not a Butterball injected turkey.
> 
> Damned thing was all fat, and sucked.
> 
> I am through with domestic turkey.
Click to expand...



you have no alternative to an injected Butterball.?     sheeeesh---you live on the moon?


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some city had an article that after Thanksgiving , they have to go out and clean pipes, lots of calls about clogged pipes. I can't believe people throw grease down sinks anyway, pour it in a coffee can and let it harden and then say thank you that it is not in me! (and throw it in the garbage)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regarding plumbing----fat is not the main culprit in clogging
> pipes-----fat is easy----it can be easily dissolved ----it is the FIBER----like hair etc         Fats are a VITAL component of
> the nutritional requirements of humans-----and not all fats
> harden at room temperature   (you have the audacity to
> claim you are a health care provider?)----how does thanks- giving end up with lots of  "fat waste"?    Turkeys are not particularly fatty.      I never experienced such a problem
Click to expand...


Me neither but I don't throw fat down my drain, if I ha


irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some city had an article that after Thanksgiving , they have to go out and clean pipes, lots of calls about clogged pipes. I can't believe people throw grease down sinks anyway, pour it in a coffee can and let it harden and then say thank you that it is not in me! (and throw it in the garbage)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regarding plumbing----fat is not the main culprit in clogging
> pipes-----fat is easy----it can be easily dissolved ----it is the FIBER----like hair etc         Fats are a VITAL component of
> the nutritional requirements of humans-----and not all fats
> harden at room temperature   (you have the audacity to
> claim you are a health care provider?)----how does thanks- giving end up with lots of  "fat waste"?    Turkeys are not particularly fatty.      I never experienced such a problem
Click to expand...


_I know who would think, not me, but then again I don't put my grease down the drains. Then I came across this article: 
(Reuters) - Thanksgiving is a royal pain in the U.S. drain.
Thanksgiving means turkey dinners, family gatherings and football. For household drains and aging sewers across the United States, it means a lot of grease going down the pipes - and into the sewers.
*"The day after Thanksgiving is the perfect storm for us,"* said Paul Abrams, a spokesman for Roto Rooter, the biggest U.S. plumbing and drain cleaning service. "We have all hands on deck."

The number of calls to the company's 7,000 plumbers and drain experts that day jumps 50 percent over a normal Friday. Calls go up by a fifth over the four-day Thanksgiving weekend, Abrams said.
Thanksgiving is especially stressful for household drains.

Cooks, sometimes inexperienced, overload garbage disposals with potato peelings, pumpkin pulp and other food waste. They fail to use enough water to flush them down the pipes, then put cooking grease and oil in the mix.

Thanksgiving grease cooks up plumbing disasters Reuters

_


----------



## irosie91

yes----a MIX  of fiber and grease in large amounts----is a disaster for plumbing


----------



## Pop23

High_Gravity said:


> Anyone gonna give this a go? I'm thinking of trying it this year.



Never seen that much bacon on a bird before, but Dear Mom would always top the bird with bacon and the the kids would fight over the bacon when the bird came out. 

Loved it


----------



## ChrisL

I don't think I would like bacon on my turkey.  I like both but not together.  Besides, I like my bacon super crispy and that is not going to happen on a bird loaded with bacon like that.  Probably not very healthy either.  

It looks a bit unappetizing to me for some reason.


----------



## irosie91

I have a very low opinion of garbage disposal machines in sinks----garbage should end up in the dump----not the pipes


----------



## ChrisL

I've always had a garbage disposal and have always dumped grease down the drain.  Never had a problem.


----------



## irosie91

ChrisL said:


> I've always had a garbage disposal and have always dumped grease down the drain.  Never had a problem.



true-------Penelope needs SOMETHING  (anything)   about which to fart.       The thanksgiving  PIPES  issue is ------
              *******NON ISSUE*********
  we got bigger problems on planet earth


----------



## irosie91

ChrisL said:


> I've always had a garbage disposal and have always dumped grease down the drain.  Never had a problem.



be careful of spoons-----in case you have some silver------and ---be careful of your fingers-----with a child in my house  (long
ago)  I had mine disabled-----the kid I had would have figured
out a way to stick his little hand in there and turn it on


----------



## ChrisL

irosie91 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always had a garbage disposal and have always dumped grease down the drain.  Never had a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true-------Penelope needs SOMETHING  (anything)   about which to fart.       The thanksgiving  PIPES  issue is ------
> *******NON ISSUE*********
> we got bigger problems on planet earth
Click to expand...


Lol!  Well some people like to save their grease and use it for cooking, especially bacon grease.  Have you ever had a grilled cheese sandwich cooked in bacon grease?  OMG, it is heavenly yet sinful.


----------



## Dekster

ChrisL said:


> I don't think I would like bacon on my turkey.  I like both but not together.  Besides, I like my bacon super crispy and that is not going to happen on a bird loaded with bacon like that.  Probably not very healthy either.
> 
> It looks a bit unappetizing to me for some reason.



Stick a tomato and head of lettuce up its butt and you will have an open faced turkey club sandwich


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I would like bacon on my turkey.  I like both but not together.  Besides, I like my bacon super crispy and that is not going to happen on a bird loaded with bacon like that.  Probably not very healthy either.
> 
> It looks a bit unappetizing to me for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick a tomato and head of lettuce up its butt and you will have an open faced turkey club sandwich
Click to expand...


Lol!  Gee, thanks for the pro health tip!


----------



## saveliberty

Okay, had bacon wrapped turkey for Thanksgiving.  The bacon isn't all that edible after roasting.  Also we used a syrup like baste and it meant no turkey gravy.  Basically you ruin good bacon and don't have gravy.  Lose lose in my opinion.


----------



## Mr. H.

Delta4Embassy said:


> I'm a food purist


Says the dude what got no butter. 

Turkey is boring as hell. Bacon make everything better.


----------



## Dekster

ChrisL said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I would like bacon on my turkey.  I like both but not together.  Besides, I like my bacon super crispy and that is not going to happen on a bird loaded with bacon like that.  Probably not very healthy either.
> 
> It looks a bit unappetizing to me for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick a tomato and head of lettuce up its butt and you will have an open faced turkey club sandwich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Gee, thanks for the pro health tip!
Click to expand...


My pleasure.  I wouldn't want to discourage you from wasting two pounds of bacon and two hours of honing your weaving experience a little rusty since 6th grade art class with wrapping your birds up in aluminum full until cooked and then browning them at the finish instead.


----------



## Dekster

Mr. H. said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a food purist
> 
> 
> 
> *Says the dude what got no butter. *
> 
> Turkey is boring as hell. Bacon make everything better.
Click to expand...


Oh golly that post has me laughing out loud


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I would like bacon on my turkey.  I like both but not together.  Besides, I like my bacon super crispy and that is not going to happen on a bird loaded with bacon like that.  Probably not very healthy either.
> 
> It looks a bit unappetizing to me for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick a tomato and head of lettuce up its butt and you will have an open faced turkey club sandwich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Gee, thanks for the pro health tip!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My pleasure.  I wouldn't want to discourage you from wasting two pounds of bacon and two hours of honing your weaving experience a little rusty since 6th grade art class with wrapping your birds up in aluminum full until cooked and then browning them at the finish instead.
Click to expand...


Usually when I make a turkey, I use one of those cooking bags.  Those seem to work pretty well.  The turkey is always really tender and moist.


----------



## Dekster

ChrisL said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I would like bacon on my turkey.  I like both but not together.  Besides, I like my bacon super crispy and that is not going to happen on a bird loaded with bacon like that.  Probably not very healthy either.
> 
> It looks a bit unappetizing to me for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick a tomato and head of lettuce up its butt and you will have an open faced turkey club sandwich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Gee, thanks for the pro health tip!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My pleasure.  I wouldn't want to discourage you from wasting two pounds of bacon and two hours of honing your weaving experience a little rusty since 6th grade art class with wrapping your birds up in aluminum full until cooked and then browning them at the finish instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually when I make a turkey, I use one of those cooking bags.  Those seem to work pretty well.  The turkey is always really tender and moist.
Click to expand...


The plastic lowers your sperm count whereas the aluminum foil just gives you Alzheimer's so you forget what sex was when you are too old for it 

I also have one of those turkey roaster things that does really well with turkey though I never bother with it unless I need to crank out multiple chickens.


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I would like bacon on my turkey.  I like both but not together.  Besides, I like my bacon super crispy and that is not going to happen on a bird loaded with bacon like that.  Probably not very healthy either.
> 
> It looks a bit unappetizing to me for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick a tomato and head of lettuce up its butt and you will have an open faced turkey club sandwich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Gee, thanks for the pro health tip!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My pleasure.  I wouldn't want to discourage you from wasting two pounds of bacon and two hours of honing your weaving experience a little rusty since 6th grade art class with wrapping your birds up in aluminum full until cooked and then browning them at the finish instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually when I make a turkey, I use one of those cooking bags.  Those seem to work pretty well.  The turkey is always really tender and moist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The plastic lowers your sperm count whereas the aluminum foil just gives you Alzheimer's so you forget what sex was when you are too old for it
> 
> I also have one of those turkey roaster things that does really well with turkey though I never bother with it unless I need to crank out multiple chickens.
Click to expand...


I'm a girl, so I'll use the plastic!  

Turkey roaster thing?  Do you mean a rotisserie?  Yum!  Rotisserie chicken is delicious!


----------



## Dekster

ChrisL said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick a tomato and head of lettuce up its butt and you will have an open faced turkey club sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Gee, thanks for the pro health tip!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My pleasure.  I wouldn't want to discourage you from wasting two pounds of bacon and two hours of honing your weaving experience a little rusty since 6th grade art class with wrapping your birds up in aluminum full until cooked and then browning them at the finish instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually when I make a turkey, I use one of those cooking bags.  Those seem to work pretty well.  The turkey is always really tender and moist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The plastic lowers your sperm count whereas the aluminum foil just gives you Alzheimer's so you forget what sex was when you are too old for it
> 
> I also have one of those turkey roaster things that does really well with turkey though I never bother with it unless I need to crank out multiple chickens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a girl, so I'll use the plastic!
> 
> Turkey roaster thing?  Do you mean a rotisserie?  Yum!  Rotisserie chicken is delicious!
Click to expand...


Those things you sit on the counter  Rival 20-Pound Turkey Roaster with Capacity Maximizer - Walmart.com


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Gee, thanks for the pro health tip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure.  I wouldn't want to discourage you from wasting two pounds of bacon and two hours of honing your weaving experience a little rusty since 6th grade art class with wrapping your birds up in aluminum full until cooked and then browning them at the finish instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually when I make a turkey, I use one of those cooking bags.  Those seem to work pretty well.  The turkey is always really tender and moist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The plastic lowers your sperm count whereas the aluminum foil just gives you Alzheimer's so you forget what sex was when you are too old for it
> 
> I also have one of those turkey roaster things that does really well with turkey though I never bother with it unless I need to crank out multiple chickens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a girl, so I'll use the plastic!
> 
> Turkey roaster thing?  Do you mean a rotisserie?  Yum!  Rotisserie chicken is delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those things you sit on the counter  Rival 20-Pound Turkey Roaster with Capacity Maximizer - Walmart.com
Click to expand...


Oh, so it's kind of like a slow cooker.  Cool!  I don't think I've seen one of those before.


----------



## Dekster

ChrisL said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure.  I wouldn't want to discourage you from wasting two pounds of bacon and two hours of honing your weaving experience a little rusty since 6th grade art class with wrapping your birds up in aluminum full until cooked and then browning them at the finish instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually when I make a turkey, I use one of those cooking bags.  Those seem to work pretty well.  The turkey is always really tender and moist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The plastic lowers your sperm count whereas the aluminum foil just gives you Alzheimer's so you forget what sex was when you are too old for it
> 
> I also have one of those turkey roaster things that does really well with turkey though I never bother with it unless I need to crank out multiple chickens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a girl, so I'll use the plastic!
> 
> Turkey roaster thing?  Do you mean a rotisserie?  Yum!  Rotisserie chicken is delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those things you sit on the counter  Rival 20-Pound Turkey Roaster with Capacity Maximizer - Walmart.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so it's kind of like a slow cooker.  Cool!  I don't think I've seen one of those before.
Click to expand...


They are cool.  The one I have you can put water in it and it has an insert where you can keep three pans warm to serve out of like a mini steam table used in cafeterias.  You just have to be sure put some water in them when you are roasting or they will dry the thing out and stink up your whole house when the drippings scorch.  I like using the regular oven for turkey.  The roaster I have you can put a couple big chickens in or several game hens.  It is a PITA to clean though because it is way to big for the dishwasher or the sink.


----------



## High_Gravity

Well I'm gonna do the champagne Turkey this year, this is my first time doing a turkey myself so I want to do something simpler before I move on to the bacon wrapped stuff lol.


----------



## Dekster

My family always does seafood on Christmas Eve which is when we have our Christmas dinner so that those who want to go hunting can do so on Christmas Day.  Not everyone can always get off on other days so it is the only day of the year there can be a guaranteed big family hunt.


----------



## AquaAthena

High_Gravity said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As with turducken and other mixed meat dishes, I have a problem with it.  Isn't it then just Spam if you're mixing meats together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking the juice from the bacon mixed with the turkey would be outstanding.
Click to expand...


It would be. That is one reason I like crisp fried bacon on cold turkey or chicken sandwiches, with mayo and lettuce. Yum. Bacon adds great flavor to so many things, including basting a roast in the oven, with bacon drippings. Every 20 minutes. 

But wouldn't cooking that bacon-wrapped turkey in the oven  make for a very greasy, splattering mess??


----------



## ChrisL

AquaAthena said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As with turducken and other mixed meat dishes, I have a problem with it.  Isn't it then just Spam if you're mixing meats together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking the juice from the bacon mixed with the turkey would be outstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be. That is one reason I like crisp fried bacon on cold turkey or chicken sandwiches, with mayo and lettuce. Yum. Bacon adds great flavor to so many things, including basting a roast in the oven, with bacon drippings. Every 20 minutes.
> 
> But wouldn't cooking that bacon-wrapped turkey in the oven  make for a very greasy, splattering mess??
Click to expand...


I also think it would be kind of difficult to cook the bacon just right.  It could easily be overcooked and probably even undercooked because turkey is so juicy.  I can see either burnt or big soggy slabs of bacon on the turkey if I tried that.


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> My family always does seafood on Christmas Eve which is when we have our Christmas dinner so that those who want to go hunting can do so on Christmas Day.  Not everyone can always get off on other days so it is the only day of the year there can be a guaranteed big family hunt.



We always have Italian.  My mother is making a nice lasagna meal for us on Christmas Eve.  

Of course, I show up early to help her though.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> Well I'm gonna do the champagne Turkey this year, this is my first time doing a turkey myself so I want to do something simpler before I move on to the bacon wrapped stuff lol.



Yeah, could be risky.  Lol!


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm gonna do the champagne Turkey this year, this is my first time doing a turkey myself so I want to do something simpler before I move on to the bacon wrapped stuff lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, could be risky.  Lol!
Click to expand...

 
Really?


----------



## irosie91

ChrisL said:


> I've always had a garbage disposal and have always dumped grease down the drain.  Never had a problem.



not surprising,   Chris----it is not really the grease that cause
a problem to the pipes.    You have probably heard of the word SAPONIFICATION.     Its a reaction between a lipid and an alkali    -------SOAP is made by combining fats (grease, lipid) and lye.     Grease in a drain pipe gets lots of alkalis thrown at them and actually end up being  saponified. ----its the FIBER in food scraps that cause problems in drains----if any occur----also hair.
Breaking keratin down is a bitch.  -----my mom taught me to pour grease into an empty tiin can and place in the garbage---
she was so damned meticulous.    Today cans should be clean and in the recycle bin


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As with turducken and other mixed meat dishes, I have a problem with it.  Isn't it then just Spam if you're mixing meats together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking the juice from the bacon mixed with the turkey would be outstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be. That is one reason I like crisp fried bacon on cold turkey or chicken sandwiches, with mayo and lettuce. Yum. Bacon adds great flavor to so many things, including basting a roast in the oven, with bacon drippings. Every 20 minutes.
> 
> But wouldn't cooking that bacon-wrapped turkey in the oven  make for a very greasy, splattering mess??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also think it would be kind of difficult to cook the bacon just right.  It could easily be overcooked and probably even undercooked because turkey is so juicy.  I can see either burnt or big soggy slabs of bacon on the turkey if I tried that.
Click to expand...

 
Wouldn't the bacon drippings in the pan be pure heaven tho? thats what I was thinking about.


----------



## boedicca

High_Gravity said:


> Anyone gonna give this a go? I'm thinking of trying it this year.




Normally, I'm 100% in favor of bacon wrapping any all all food stuffs, but I make an exception for turkey.   The main reason to cook turkey is to make stuffing and gravy, with the former being a platform for enjoying the delicious gravy.

The flavor of bacon would overwhelm the gravy, so, no bacon wrapped turkey chez boe.


----------



## boedicca

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As with turducken and other mixed meat dishes, I have a problem with it.  Isn't it then just Spam if you're mixing meats together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking the juice from the bacon mixed with the turkey would be outstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be. That is one reason I like crisp fried bacon on cold turkey or chicken sandwiches, with mayo and lettuce. Yum. Bacon adds great flavor to so many things, including basting a roast in the oven, with bacon drippings. Every 20 minutes.
> 
> But wouldn't cooking that bacon-wrapped turkey in the oven  make for a very greasy, splattering mess??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also think it would be kind of difficult to cook the bacon just right.  It could easily be overcooked and probably even undercooked because turkey is so juicy.  I can see either burnt or big soggy slabs of bacon on the turkey if I tried that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't the bacon drippings in the pan be pure heaven tho? thats what I was thinking about.
Click to expand...



Just cook bacon and save those dripping for white gravy and biscuits.


----------



## irosie91

boedicca said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As with turducken and other mixed meat dishes, I have a problem with it.  Isn't it then just Spam if you're mixing meats together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking the juice from the bacon mixed with the turkey would be outstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be. That is one reason I like crisp fried bacon on cold
> turkey or chicken sandwiches, with mayo and lettuce. Yum. Bacon adds great flavor to so many things, including basting a roast in the oven, with bacon drippings. Every 20 minutes.
> 
> But wouldn't cooking that bacon-wrapped turkey in the oven  make for a very greasy, splattering mess??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also think it would be kind of difficult to cook the bacon just right.  It could easily be overcooked and probably even undercooked because turkey is so juicy.  I can see either burnt or big soggy slabs of bacon on the turkey if I tried that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't the bacon drippings in the pan be pure heaven tho? thats what I was thinking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just cook bacon and save those dripping for white gravy and biscuits.
Click to expand...


I think that someone came up with bacon wrap to maximize
MOIST TURKEY--------do it the kosher way----brine for a day----in a big container------remove-----dry the birdie up and rub
him/her   with ordinary cooking oil------some lemon is nice----
or whatever you wish to sprinkle on him/her.     ---for middle east a bit of  cumin and cinnamon----(very little)      etc etc----
but that stuff can be in the brining iiquid----GOT THAT GRAVITY??????          lay off the bacon ----it will make a MESS of your oven      (besides offending your muslim neighbors).     For cooking oil ---TRUST THE OLIVE------
but canola oil is-------affordable.    Some people use butter-----
it would be halal but not kosher


----------



## High_Gravity

boedicca said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As with turducken and other mixed meat dishes, I have a problem with it.  Isn't it then just Spam if you're mixing meats together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking the juice from the bacon mixed with the turkey would be outstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be. That is one reason I like crisp fried bacon on cold turkey or chicken sandwiches, with mayo and lettuce. Yum. Bacon adds great flavor to so many things, including basting a roast in the oven, with bacon drippings. Every 20 minutes.
> 
> But wouldn't cooking that bacon-wrapped turkey in the oven  make for a very greasy, splattering mess??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also think it would be kind of difficult to cook the bacon just right.  It could easily be overcooked and probably even undercooked because turkey is so juicy.  I can see either burnt or big soggy slabs of bacon on the turkey if I tried that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't the bacon drippings in the pan be pure heaven tho? thats what I was thinking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just cook bacon and save those dripping for white gravy and biscuits.
Click to expand...

 
Thats a good idea!


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking the juice from the bacon mixed with the turkey would be outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be. That is one reason I like crisp fried bacon on cold
> turkey or chicken sandwiches, with mayo and lettuce. Yum. Bacon adds great flavor to so many things, including basting a roast in the oven, with bacon drippings. Every 20 minutes.
> 
> But wouldn't cooking that bacon-wrapped turkey in the oven  make for a very greasy, splattering mess??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also think it would be kind of difficult to cook the bacon just right.  It could easily be overcooked and probably even undercooked because turkey is so juicy.  I can see either burnt or big soggy slabs of bacon on the turkey if I tried that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't the bacon drippings in the pan be pure heaven tho? thats what I was thinking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just cook bacon and save those dripping for white gravy and biscuits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that someone came up with bacon wrap to maximize
> MOIST TURKEY--------do it the kosher way----brine for a day----in a big container------remove-----dry the birdie up and rub
> him/her   with ordinary cooking oil------some lemon is nice----
> or whatever you wish to sprinkle on him/her.     ---for middle east a bit of  cumin and cinnamon----(very little)      etc etc----
> but that stuff can be in the brining iiquid----GOT THAT GRAVITY??????          lay off the bacon ----it will make a MESS of your oven      (besides offending your muslim neighbors).     For cooking oil ---TRUST THE OLIVE------
> but canola oil is-------affordable.    Some people use butter-----
> it would be halal but not kosher
Click to expand...

 
Rosie you intrigued me with the cumin and cinnamon on the turkey, please continue!


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm gonna do the champagne Turkey this year, this is my first time doing a turkey myself so I want to do something simpler before I move on to the bacon wrapped stuff lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, could be risky.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...


I mean the bacon wrapped turkey.  For some reason, I just don't see it coming out looking as nice as the picture.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm gonna do the champagne Turkey this year, this is my first time doing a turkey myself so I want to do something simpler before I move on to the bacon wrapped stuff lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, could be risky.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean the bacon wrapped turkey.  For some reason, I just don't see it coming out looking as nice as the picture.
Click to expand...

 
You could be right, and I'm not bold enough to try it on my first go.


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking the juice from the bacon mixed with the turkey would be outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be. That is one reason I like crisp fried bacon on cold
> turkey or chicken sandwiches, with mayo and lettuce. Yum. Bacon adds great flavor to so many things, including basting a roast in the oven, with bacon drippings. Every 20 minutes.
> 
> But wouldn't cooking that bacon-wrapped turkey in the oven  make for a very greasy, splattering mess??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also think it would be kind of difficult to cook the bacon just right.  It could easily be overcooked and probably even undercooked because turkey is so juicy.  I can see either burnt or big soggy slabs of bacon on the turkey if I tried that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't the bacon drippings in the pan be pure heaven tho? thats what I was thinking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just cook bacon and save those dripping for white gravy and biscuits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that someone came up with bacon wrap to maximize
> MOIST TURKEY--------do it the kosher way----brine for a day----in a big container------remove-----dry the birdie up and rub
> him/her   with ordinary cooking oil------some lemon is nice----
> or whatever you wish to sprinkle on him/her.     ---for middle east a bit of  cumin and cinnamon----(very little)      etc etc----
> but that stuff can be in the brining iiquid----GOT THAT GRAVITY??????          lay off the bacon ----it will make a MESS of your oven      (besides offending your muslim neighbors).     For cooking oil ---TRUST THE OLIVE------
> but canola oil is-------affordable.    Some people use butter-----
> it would be halal but not kosher
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm gonna do the champagne Turkey this year, this is my first time doing a turkey myself so I want to do something simpler before I move on to the bacon wrapped stuff lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, could be risky.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean the bacon wrapped turkey.  For some reason, I just don't see it coming out looking as nice as the picture.
Click to expand...


They fix up pictures of food just like they fix up pictures of hot chicks in bikinis--------probably required a  CRIP UP in a really hot oven long after the birdie had cooked thru


----------



## irosie91

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm gonna do the champagne Turkey this year, this is my first time doing a turkey myself so I want to do something simpler before I move on to the bacon wrapped stuff lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, could be risky.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean the bacon wrapped turkey.  For some reason, I just don't see it coming out looking as nice as the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could be right, and I'm not bold enough to try it on my first go.
Click to expand...


fret not-----BRINING is the way to go-----However----you need a cold place to  keep   Ms or Mr gobble.       I have a roof-----
maybe a fire escape,       back yard.     You cannot leave the
water boarded bird in a hot kitchen all nite.


----------



## Dekster

So next year we all agree to deep fry our bird for thanksgiving and see which one of us the Allstate commercial guy is talking about as the ones who burns their garage down.


----------



## Skull Pilot

ANYTHING wrapped in bacon is good.


----------



## Dekster

Skull Pilot said:


> ANYTHING wrapped in bacon is good.



Not really, but I am going to do a bacon-oyster chowder for dinner tonight to test drive it for Christmas.  I am combining a couple different recipes so I may have to fine tune it before I let my extended family give it a try.


----------



## ChrisL

Skull Pilot said:


> ANYTHING wrapped in bacon is good.



most things.


----------



## Mr. H.

Don't forget to stuff a pound or two into the turkey's cavity. 
Probably should chop it up first.


----------



## ChrisL

Mr. H. said:


> Don't forget to stuff a pound or two into the turkey's cavity.
> Probably should chop it up first.



I like bacon too, but geez!  That's sounds like a bit of overkill with the bacon IMO.    Bacon on the turkey and in the turkey?  Bacon overdose.


----------



## Dekster

ChrisL said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to stuff a pound or two into the turkey's cavity.
> Probably should chop it up first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like bacon too, but geez!  That's sounds like a bit of overkill with the bacon IMO.    Bacon on the turkey and in the turkey?  Bacon overdose.
Click to expand...


Hell it would be cheaper just to cook a ham instead


----------



## Mr. H.

Dekster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to stuff a pound or two into the turkey's cavity.
> Probably should chop it up first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like bacon too, but geez!  That's sounds like a bit of overkill with the bacon IMO.    Bacon on the turkey and in the turkey?  Bacon overdose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell it would be cheaper just to cook a ham instead
Click to expand...

Oooh bacon-wrapped ham!


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to stuff a pound or two into the turkey's cavity.
> Probably should chop it up first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like bacon too, but geez!  That's sounds like a bit of overkill with the bacon IMO.    Bacon on the turkey and in the turkey?  Bacon overdose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell it would be cheaper just to cook a ham instead
Click to expand...


I love ham too.  I totally don't mind that substitution.


----------



## ChrisL

Mr. H. said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to stuff a pound or two into the turkey's cavity.
> Probably should chop it up first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like bacon too, but geez!  That's sounds like a bit of overkill with the bacon IMO.    Bacon on the turkey and in the turkey?  Bacon overdose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell it would be cheaper just to cook a ham instead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh bacon-wrapped ham!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dekster

Mr. H. said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to stuff a pound or two into the turkey's cavity.
> Probably should chop it up first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like bacon too, but geez!  That's sounds like a bit of overkill with the bacon IMO.    Bacon on the turkey and in the turkey?  Bacon overdose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell it would be cheaper just to cook a ham instead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh bacon-wrapped ham!
Click to expand...


I thought about you this morning.  I did a bacon wrapped pork chop for my dog to get rid of the leftover chop and bacon before they went bad.


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to stuff a pound or two into the turkey's cavity.
> Probably should chop it up first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like bacon too, but geez!  That's sounds like a bit of overkill with the bacon IMO.    Bacon on the turkey and in the turkey?  Bacon overdose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell it would be cheaper just to cook a ham instead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh bacon-wrapped ham!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought about you this morning.  I did a bacon wrapped pork chop for my dog to get rid of the leftover chop and bacon before they went bad.
Click to expand...


Was it stuffed with bacon too?


----------



## Mr. H.

Dekster said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to stuff a pound or two into the turkey's cavity.
> Probably should chop it up first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like bacon too, but geez!  That's sounds like a bit of overkill with the bacon IMO.    Bacon on the turkey and in the turkey?  Bacon overdose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell it would be cheaper just to cook a ham instead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh bacon-wrapped ham!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought about you this morning.  I did a bacon wrapped pork chop for my dog to get rid of the leftover chop and bacon before they went bad.
Click to expand...

Your goddamn dog eats better than me! Sup wid dat shit?


----------



## ChrisL

Mr. H. said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to stuff a pound or two into the turkey's cavity.
> Probably should chop it up first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like bacon too, but geez!  That's sounds like a bit of overkill with the bacon IMO.    Bacon on the turkey and in the turkey?  Bacon overdose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell it would be cheaper just to cook a ham instead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh bacon-wrapped ham!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought about you this morning.  I did a bacon wrapped pork chop for my dog to get rid of the leftover chop and bacon before they went bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your goddamn dog eats better than me! Sup wid dat shit?
Click to expand...


  Bark at your wife and let her scratch your belly, and maybe you can have bacon wrapped pork chops too!


----------



## Mr. H.

ChrisL said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like bacon too, but geez!  That's sounds like a bit of overkill with the bacon IMO.    Bacon on the turkey and in the turkey?  Bacon overdose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell it would be cheaper just to cook a ham instead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh bacon-wrapped ham!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought about you this morning.  I did a bacon wrapped pork chop for my dog to get rid of the leftover chop and bacon before they went bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your goddamn dog eats better than me! Sup wid dat shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bark at your wife and let her scratch your belly, and maybe you can have bacon wrapped pork chops too!
Click to expand...

Here... let me wrap some bacon for you...


----------



## jon_berzerk

do it 

it is awesome 

not too many times though 

unless you are willing  to pay about 70 grand 

to your cardiologist somewhere down the road 

--LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Mr. H. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell it would be cheaper just to cook a ham instead
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh bacon-wrapped ham!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought about you this morning.  I did a bacon wrapped pork chop for my dog to get rid of the leftover chop and bacon before they went bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your goddamn dog eats better than me! Sup wid dat shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bark at your wife and let her scratch your belly, and maybe you can have bacon wrapped pork chops too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here... let me wrap some bacon for you...
Click to expand...


Aw thanks, it's been a while since I've had a Mr. H bitch slap.


----------



## Dekster

Mr. H. said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to stuff a pound or two into the turkey's cavity.
> Probably should chop it up first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like bacon too, but geez!  That's sounds like a bit of overkill with the bacon IMO.    Bacon on the turkey and in the turkey?  Bacon overdose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell it would be cheaper just to cook a ham instead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh bacon-wrapped ham!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought about you this morning.  I did a bacon wrapped pork chop for my dog to get rid of the leftover chop and bacon before they went bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your goddamn dog eats better than me! Sup wid dat shit?
Click to expand...


It seems to still to prefer the taste of dried cat poo to my cooking 

One of my dogs eats better than I do most of the time.  I have to cook for her because she won't eat dog food.  Something in it upsets her stomach so she won't eat any of it.  My other dog will eat rocks so he is easy to please.  I have spoken with several dog owners who do this for the same reason.  Must be one of the fillers.


----------



## ChrisL

So, is anyone going to try the bacon wrapped turkey?  If so, I'm curious as to how it comes out, so make sure to report back here with the results, pretty please.


----------



## irosie91

ChrisL said:


> So, is anyone going to try the bacon wrapped turkey?  If so, I'm curious as to how it comes out, so make sure to report back here with the results, pretty please.



not me


----------



## Mr. H.

irosie91 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is anyone going to try the bacon wrapped turkey?  If so, I'm curious as to how it comes out, so make sure to report back here with the results, pretty please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not me
Click to expand...

Why not? Maybe you can find some Kosher bacon at the deli.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Mr. H. said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a food purist
> 
> 
> 
> Says the dude what got no butter.
> 
> *Turkey is boring as hell.* Bacon make everything better.
Click to expand...

get a more educated one......


----------



## Dekster

You know bacon wrapped bacon would please everyone.  The crispy bacon on the outside would be good for those who like a proper piece.  The rubber mush on the inside would be good for those who have no taste


----------



## ChrisL

I think a good idea would be to test it out on a regular day with a small chicken or something.  I don't think I would attempt that for a holiday meal though.  Too risky.  Lol.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> I think a good idea would be to test it out on a regular day with a small chicken or something.  I don't think I would attempt that for a holiday meal though.  Too risky.  Lol.


 
I wouldn't do it for a holiday meal unless I have done it before and know what to expect, champagne turkey just sounds easier for my first bird lol.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a good idea would be to test it out on a regular day with a small chicken or something.  I don't think I would attempt that for a holiday meal though.  Too risky.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't do it for a holiday meal unless I have done it before and know what to expect, champagne turkey just sounds easier for my first bird lol.
Click to expand...


Also, think of the preparation.  It must take forever to do that lattice work with the bacon.  There's so much to do, who has the time?


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a good idea would be to test it out on a regular day with a small chicken or something.  I don't think I would attempt that for a holiday meal though.  Too risky.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't do it for a holiday meal unless I have done it before and know what to expect, champagne turkey just sounds easier for my first bird lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, think of the preparation.  It must take forever to do that lattice work with the bacon.  There's so much to do, who has the time?
Click to expand...

 
Good point I didn't think of that part, I think this turkey would have to be a joint effort honestly.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a good idea would be to test it out on a regular day with a small chicken or something.  I don't think I would attempt that for a holiday meal though.  Too risky.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't do it for a holiday meal unless I have done it before and know what to expect, champagne turkey just sounds easier for my first bird lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, think of the preparation.  It must take forever to do that lattice work with the bacon.  There's so much to do, who has the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point I didn't think of that part, I think this turkey would have to be a joint effort honestly.
Click to expand...


You could just lay a few strips on top and see what happens.  Lol.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a good idea would be to test it out on a regular day with a small chicken or something.  I don't think I would attempt that for a holiday meal though.  Too risky.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't do it for a holiday meal unless I have done it before and know what to expect, champagne turkey just sounds easier for my first bird lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, think of the preparation.  It must take forever to do that lattice work with the bacon.  There's so much to do, who has the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point I didn't think of that part, I think this turkey would have to be a joint effort honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could just lay a few strips on top and see what happens.  Lol.
Click to expand...

 
Good point, I may do that.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a good idea would be to test it out on a regular day with a small chicken or something.  I don't think I would attempt that for a holiday meal though.  Too risky.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't do it for a holiday meal unless I have done it before and know what to expect, champagne turkey just sounds easier for my first bird lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, think of the preparation.  It must take forever to do that lattice work with the bacon.  There's so much to do, who has the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point I didn't think of that part, I think this turkey would have to be a joint effort honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could just lay a few strips on top and see what happens.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point, I may do that.
Click to expand...


Either way, you'll have to report back and let us know how it turns out for you.


----------



## Mr. H.

Wrap that bitch already. We're hungry!


----------



## ChrisL

Mr. H. said:


> Wrap that bitch already. We're hungry!



Yeah!  Hungry dammit!!!


----------



## ChrisL

I'm actually looking forward to my Italian dinner tomorrow night for Christmas Eve more than the turkey that my auntie will more likely make for Christmas.  I just adore Italian food!  Yum!    Lasagna with sweet Italian sausage!  

Hopefully, my auntie makes a ham too.  I think I'd rather have ham than turkey this year.


----------



## irosie91

ChrisL said:


> I'm actually looking forward to my Italian dinner tomorrow night for Christmas Eve more than the turkey that my auntie will more likely make for Christmas.  I just adore Italian food!  Yum!    Lasagna with sweet Italian sausage!
> 
> Hopefully, my auntie makes a ham too.  I think I'd rather have ham than turkey this year.



make sure she wraps the ham in Bacon.     I have a question for
bacon users-------has the price gone  WAY UP?


----------



## Dekster

I have beef wellington about to come out of the oven if anybody wants a Christmas Eve Snack


----------



## irosie91

Dekster said:


> I have beef wellington about to come out of the oven if anybody wants a Christmas Eve Snack



CAN YOU FAX IT?


----------



## ChrisL

irosie91 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to my Italian dinner tomorrow night for Christmas Eve more than the turkey that my auntie will more likely make for Christmas.  I just adore Italian food!  Yum!    Lasagna with sweet Italian sausage!
> 
> Hopefully, my auntie makes a ham too.  I think I'd rather have ham than turkey this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure she wraps the ham in Bacon.     I have a question for
> bacon users-------has the price gone  WAY UP?
Click to expand...


I don't know about "way up" but bacon is pretty expensive.  I like the thick cut kind, and that is always a little more too.


----------



## Moonglow

High_Gravity said:


> Anyone gonna give this a go? I'm thinking of trying it this year.


No, but I did make bacon maple cookies....


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to my Italian dinner tomorrow night for Christmas Eve more than the turkey that my auntie will more likely make for Christmas.  I just adore Italian food!  Yum!    Lasagna with sweet Italian sausage!
> 
> Hopefully, my auntie makes a ham too.  I think I'd rather have ham than turkey this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure she wraps the ham in Bacon.     I have a question for
> bacon users-------has the price gone  WAY UP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about "way up" but bacon is pretty expensive.  I like the thick cut kind, and that is always a little more too.
Click to expand...

Buy it in the 10 pound case and you save about 2 dollars a pound....


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone gonna give this a go? I'm thinking of trying it this year.
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I did make bacon maple cookies....
Click to expand...


Interesting.  How did they come out?


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to my Italian dinner tomorrow night for Christmas Eve more than the turkey that my auntie will more likely make for Christmas.  I just adore Italian food!  Yum!    Lasagna with sweet Italian sausage!
> 
> Hopefully, my auntie makes a ham too.  I think I'd rather have ham than turkey this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure she wraps the ham in Bacon.     I have a question for
> bacon users-------has the price gone  WAY UP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about "way up" but bacon is pretty expensive.  I like the thick cut kind, and that is always a little more too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buy it in the 10 pound case and you save about 2 dollars a pound....
Click to expand...


I usually don't think to buy things in bulk like that because I don't have a lot of people to feed, but that's a good idea because I can just split it up and freeze some.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone gonna give this a go? I'm thinking of trying it this year.
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I did make bacon maple cookies....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  How did they come out?
Click to expand...

More maple than bacon flavor, but okay....


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to my Italian dinner tomorrow night for Christmas Eve more than the turkey that my auntie will more likely make for Christmas.  I just adore Italian food!  Yum!    Lasagna with sweet Italian sausage!
> 
> Hopefully, my auntie makes a ham too.  I think I'd rather have ham than turkey this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure she wraps the ham in Bacon.     I have a question for
> bacon users-------has the price gone  WAY UP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about "way up" but bacon is pretty expensive.  I like the thick cut kind, and that is always a little more too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buy it in the 10 pound case and you save about 2 dollars a pound....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I usually don't think to buy things in bulk like that because I don't have a lot of people to feed, but that's a good idea because I can just split it up and freeze some.
Click to expand...

That's what I do..


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone gonna give this a go? I'm thinking of trying it this year.
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I did make bacon maple cookies....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  How did they come out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More maple than bacon flavor, but okay....
Click to expand...


I'm not sure how I feel about bacon flavored cookies!


----------



## Dekster

Pork chops have definitely gone way up in our area.  Bacon did not go up a lot in my area, but it seems as if the bigger the pack, the more it went up (like seems like the 12 oz barely moved but the 1ilb pack went up a lot.  I bought one of those big boxes of ends & pieces once.  They were good for seasoning, but not really for frying and eating.  I do have a 2 pound pack of ends & pieces I need to divide up and freeze to use for cooking this winter.


----------



## Mr. H.

Dekster said:


> Pork chops have definitely gone way up in our area.  Bacon did not go up a lot in my area, but it seems as if the bigger the pack, the more it went up (like seems like the 12 oz barely moved but the 1ilb pack went up a lot.  I bought one of those big boxes of ends & pieces once.  They were good for seasoning, but not really for frying and eating.  I do have a 2 pound pack of ends & pieces I need to divide up and freeze to use for cooking this winter.


I've learned that it's cheaper (per pound) to buy bacon from the deli counter than the packaged meats display.


----------



## Dekster

Mr. H. said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pork chops have definitely gone way up in our area.  Bacon did not go up a lot in my area, but it seems as if the bigger the pack, the more it went up (like seems like the 12 oz barely moved but the 1ilb pack went up a lot.  I bought one of those big boxes of ends & pieces once.  They were good for seasoning, but not really for frying and eating.  I do have a 2 pound pack of ends & pieces I need to divide up and freeze to use for cooking this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned that it's cheaper (per pound) to buy bacon from the deli counter than the packaged meats display.
Click to expand...


There is only one place in town where I think we could do that and I doubt it would be cheaper considering what their other meats go for.  The cheapest place unless you are getting it from someone who slaughtered a pig around here is from a small independent grocery store few location local chain that does sell it in their meat dept package but they are not the ones who actually prepare it.  They just weight it out and wrap/weigh/price it.


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pork chops have definitely gone way up in our area.  Bacon did not go up a lot in my area, but it seems as if the bigger the pack, the more it went up (like seems like the 12 oz barely moved but the 1ilb pack went up a lot.  I bought one of those big boxes of ends & pieces once.  They were good for seasoning, but not really for frying and eating.  I do have a 2 pound pack of ends & pieces I need to divide up and freeze to use for cooking this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned that it's cheaper (per pound) to buy bacon from the deli counter than the packaged meats display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is only one place in town where I think we could do that and I doubt it would be cheaper considering what their other meats go for.  The cheapest place unless you are getting it from someone who slaughtered a pig around here is from a small independent grocery store few location local chain that does sell it in their meat dept package but they are not the ones who actually prepare it.  They just weight it out and wrap/weigh/price it.
Click to expand...


Don't you have a BJ's where you live, or a Costco?  That's where I would probably go if I wanted to get anything in bulk like that.  Of course, you have to have a membership or go with someone who does.


----------



## Mr. H.

ChrisL said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pork chops have definitely gone way up in our area.  Bacon did not go up a lot in my area, but it seems as if the bigger the pack, the more it went up (like seems like the 12 oz barely moved but the 1ilb pack went up a lot.  I bought one of those big boxes of ends & pieces once.  They were good for seasoning, but not really for frying and eating.  I do have a 2 pound pack of ends & pieces I need to divide up and freeze to use for cooking this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned that it's cheaper (per pound) to buy bacon from the deli counter than the packaged meats display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is only one place in town where I think we could do that and I doubt it would be cheaper considering what their other meats go for.  The cheapest place unless you are getting it from someone who slaughtered a pig around here is from a small independent grocery store few location local chain that does sell it in their meat dept package but they are not the ones who actually prepare it.  They just weight it out and wrap/weigh/price it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you have a BJ's where you live, or a Costco?  That's where I would probably go if I wanted to get anything in bulk like that.  Of course, you have to have a membership or go with someone who does.
Click to expand...

There's a Samz Klub an hour from here. I do try to shop specials and watch for coupons, but other than that there's no way I'll pay more that $4 for a pound o' porc.


----------



## Dekster

ChrisL said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pork chops have definitely gone way up in our area.  Bacon did not go up a lot in my area, but it seems as if the bigger the pack, the more it went up (like seems like the 12 oz barely moved but the 1ilb pack went up a lot.  I bought one of those big boxes of ends & pieces once.  They were good for seasoning, but not really for frying and eating.  I do have a 2 pound pack of ends & pieces I need to divide up and freeze to use for cooking this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned that it's cheaper (per pound) to buy bacon from the deli counter than the packaged meats display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is only one place in town where I think we could do that and I doubt it would be cheaper considering what their other meats go for.  The cheapest place unless you are getting it from someone who slaughtered a pig around here is from a small independent grocery store few location local chain that does sell it in their meat dept package but they are not the ones who actually prepare it.  They just weight it out and wrap/weigh/price it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you have a BJ's where you live, or a Costco?  That's where I would probably go if I wanted to get anything in bulk like that.  Of course, you have to have a membership or go with someone who does.
Click to expand...


We have a Sam's club but I do not belong to it.  I do not buy enough in bulk to justify the cost of membership.  My sister is a member and she said she doesn't even really break even on that membership cost and she gets it cheaper through work.


----------



## BlackSand

Bacon at less than a penny a pound.

Bullets are not that expensive and feral hogs are "legal quadrupeds" every day of the year. If you don't mind the mess and figuring out how to handle the meat for best results ... Then go shoot your dinner. The younger the hog, the better the taste ... So the price per pound of bacon can get up around 2 cents plus labor.





.


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pork chops have definitely gone way up in our area.  Bacon did not go up a lot in my area, but it seems as if the bigger the pack, the more it went up (like seems like the 12 oz barely moved but the 1ilb pack went up a lot.  I bought one of those big boxes of ends & pieces once.  They were good for seasoning, but not really for frying and eating.  I do have a 2 pound pack of ends & pieces I need to divide up and freeze to use for cooking this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned that it's cheaper (per pound) to buy bacon from the deli counter than the packaged meats display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is only one place in town where I think we could do that and I doubt it would be cheaper considering what their other meats go for.  The cheapest place unless you are getting it from someone who slaughtered a pig around here is from a small independent grocery store few location local chain that does sell it in their meat dept package but they are not the ones who actually prepare it.  They just weight it out and wrap/weigh/price it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you have a BJ's where you live, or a Costco?  That's where I would probably go if I wanted to get anything in bulk like that.  Of course, you have to have a membership or go with someone who does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have a Sam's club but I do not belong to it.  I do not buy enough in bulk to justify the cost of membership.  My sister is a member and she said she doesn't even really break even on that membership cost and she gets it cheaper through work.
Click to expand...


I have a few friends/family that have memberships, so I kind of cheat and just go with them and they will put my purchase on their cards.  

I don't go often myself though.  I don't often buy things in bulk.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> Bacon at less than a penny a pound.
> 
> Bullets are not that expensive and feral hogs are "legal quadrupeds" every day of the year. If you don't mind the mess and figuring out how to handle the meat for best results ... Then go shoot your dinner. The younger the hog, the better the taste ... So the price per pound of bacon can get up around 2 cents plus labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I'm not a hunter, but even if I was, we don't have very many feral hogs running around here in Massachusetts!  Also, I've heard all about what's involved in gutting the animal.  All set with that!!!    I'll just buy my bacon already cut up and packaged.  

I do support hunting though, just personally I don't know if I could stomach the gutting/butchering part.  Lol.


----------



## Mr. H.

ChrisL said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pork chops have definitely gone way up in our area.  Bacon did not go up a lot in my area, but it seems as if the bigger the pack, the more it went up (like seems like the 12 oz barely moved but the 1ilb pack went up a lot.  I bought one of those big boxes of ends & pieces once.  They were good for seasoning, but not really for frying and eating.  I do have a 2 pound pack of ends & pieces I need to divide up and freeze to use for cooking this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned that it's cheaper (per pound) to buy bacon from the deli counter than the packaged meats display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is only one place in town where I think we could do that and I doubt it would be cheaper considering what their other meats go for.  The cheapest place unless you are getting it from someone who slaughtered a pig around here is from a small independent grocery store few location local chain that does sell it in their meat dept package but they are not the ones who actually prepare it.  They just weight it out and wrap/weigh/price it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you have a BJ's where you live, or a Costco?  That's where I would probably go if I wanted to get anything in bulk like that.  Of course, you have to have a membership or go with someone who does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have a Sam's club but I do not belong to it.  I do not buy enough in bulk to justify the cost of membership.  My sister is a member and she said she doesn't even really break even on that membership cost and she gets it cheaper through work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a few friends/family that have memberships, so I kind of cheat and just go with them and they will put my purchase on their cards.
> 
> I don't go often myself though.  I don't often buy things in bulk.
Click to expand...

I was on my way into Sam's Club when I realized that I didn't have my card on me. I pointed to a lady with kids and said I'm with them.


----------



## Dekster

ChrisL said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon at less than a penny a pound.
> 
> Bullets are not that expensive and feral hogs are "legal quadrupeds" every day of the year. If you don't mind the mess and figuring out how to handle the meat for best results ... Then go shoot your dinner. The younger the hog, the better the taste ... So the price per pound of bacon can get up around 2 cents plus labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a hunter, but even if I was, we don't have very many feral hogs running around here in Massachusetts!  Also, I've heard all about what's involved in gutting the animal.  All set with that!!!    I'll just buy my bacon already cut up and packaged.
> 
> I do support hunting though, just personally I don't know if I could stomach the gutting/butchering part.  Lol.
Click to expand...


gutting a larger animal is not hard.  You hang it so gravity does most of the work as you cut.  Butchering something like a deer is a PITA.  A lot of people will just take their preferred cuts and then either give the rest away or take it to a country store that will grind it all into hamburger when they get around to it.


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon at less than a penny a pound.
> 
> Bullets are not that expensive and feral hogs are "legal quadrupeds" every day of the year. If you don't mind the mess and figuring out how to handle the meat for best results ... Then go shoot your dinner. The younger the hog, the better the taste ... So the price per pound of bacon can get up around 2 cents plus labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a hunter, but even if I was, we don't have very many feral hogs running around here in Massachusetts!  Also, I've heard all about what's involved in gutting the animal.  All set with that!!!    I'll just buy my bacon already cut up and packaged.
> 
> I do support hunting though, just personally I don't know if I could stomach the gutting/butchering part.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gutting a larger animal is not hard.  You hang it so gravity does most of the work as you cut.  Butchering something like a deer is a PITA.  A lot of people will just take their preferred cuts and then either give the rest away or take it to a country store that will grind it all into hamburger when they get around to it.
Click to expand...


It's not because it's difficult or not why I wouldn't want to do it; it's because it's disgusting!!


----------



## Dekster

ChrisL said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon at less than a penny a pound.
> 
> Bullets are not that expensive and feral hogs are "legal quadrupeds" every day of the year. If you don't mind the mess and figuring out how to handle the meat for best results ... Then go shoot your dinner. The younger the hog, the better the taste ... So the price per pound of bacon can get up around 2 cents plus labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a hunter, but even if I was, we don't have very many feral hogs running around here in Massachusetts!  Also, I've heard all about what's involved in gutting the animal.  All set with that!!!    I'll just buy my bacon already cut up and packaged.
> 
> I do support hunting though, just personally I don't know if I could stomach the gutting/butchering part.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gutting a larger animal is not hard.  You hang it so gravity does most of the work as you cut.  Butchering something like a deer is a PITA.  A lot of people will just take their preferred cuts and then either give the rest away or take it to a country store that will grind it all into hamburger when they get around to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not because it's difficult or not why I wouldn't want to do it; it's because it's disgusting!!
Click to expand...


I don't like seeing their tongue hanging out of their mouths.  Beyond avoiding looking at their head, it isn't as bad as people imagine.  When people are processing pork, it is pretty vile, so I do not like being around that because the scald them suckers and I do not like the smell of boiling meat.


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon at less than a penny a pound.
> 
> Bullets are not that expensive and feral hogs are "legal quadrupeds" every day of the year. If you don't mind the mess and figuring out how to handle the meat for best results ... Then go shoot your dinner. The younger the hog, the better the taste ... So the price per pound of bacon can get up around 2 cents plus labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a hunter, but even if I was, we don't have very many feral hogs running around here in Massachusetts!  Also, I've heard all about what's involved in gutting the animal.  All set with that!!!    I'll just buy my bacon already cut up and packaged.
> 
> I do support hunting though, just personally I don't know if I could stomach the gutting/butchering part.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gutting a larger animal is not hard.  You hang it so gravity does most of the work as you cut.  Butchering something like a deer is a PITA.  A lot of people will just take their preferred cuts and then either give the rest away or take it to a country store that will grind it all into hamburger when they get around to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not because it's difficult or not why I wouldn't want to do it; it's because it's disgusting!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like seeing their tongue hanging out of their mouths.  Beyond avoiding looking at their head, it isn't as bad as people imagine.  When people are processing pork, it is pretty vile, so I do not like being around that because the scald them suckers and I do not like the smell of boiling meat.
Click to expand...


Well, my cousin is a big fan of bow hunting and he has described to me the process of gutting the animal.    It's disgusting, and it smells bad too.


----------



## Dekster

ChrisL said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon at less than a penny a pound.
> 
> Bullets are not that expensive and feral hogs are "legal quadrupeds" every day of the year. If you don't mind the mess and figuring out how to handle the meat for best results ... Then go shoot your dinner. The younger the hog, the better the taste ... So the price per pound of bacon can get up around 2 cents plus labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a hunter, but even if I was, we don't have very many feral hogs running around here in Massachusetts!  Also, I've heard all about what's involved in gutting the animal.  All set with that!!!    I'll just buy my bacon already cut up and packaged.
> 
> I do support hunting though, just personally I don't know if I could stomach the gutting/butchering part.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gutting a larger animal is not hard.  You hang it so gravity does most of the work as you cut.  Butchering something like a deer is a PITA.  A lot of people will just take their preferred cuts and then either give the rest away or take it to a country store that will grind it all into hamburger when they get around to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not because it's difficult or not why I wouldn't want to do it; it's because it's disgusting!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like seeing their tongue hanging out of their mouths.  Beyond avoiding looking at their head, it isn't as bad as people imagine.  When people are processing pork, it is pretty vile, so I do not like being around that because the scald them suckers and I do not like the smell of boiling meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, my cousin is a big fan of bow hunting and he has described to me the process of gutting the animal.    It's disgusting, and it smells bad too.
Click to expand...


That is because he is killing it with a bow instead of a rifle.  I don't shoot deer because I am not good enough of a shot to drop one on the move in a single shot, but my dad and some of my brothers are and I have helped dress a many of them.  Unless you kill them on that first shot immediately, their hormones flood their body which can give them an odd taste.  If you gut shoot one or pierce the innards when you are gutting it, you might as well bury it where it fell.  Some people also believe that the have to remove the glands on the back legs, and when they do they contaminate their hands and contaminate the meat with the nasty scent.


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a hunter, but even if I was, we don't have very many feral hogs running around here in Massachusetts!  Also, I've heard all about what's involved in gutting the animal.  All set with that!!!    I'll just buy my bacon already cut up and packaged.
> 
> I do support hunting though, just personally I don't know if I could stomach the gutting/butchering part.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gutting a larger animal is not hard.  You hang it so gravity does most of the work as you cut.  Butchering something like a deer is a PITA.  A lot of people will just take their preferred cuts and then either give the rest away or take it to a country store that will grind it all into hamburger when they get around to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not because it's difficult or not why I wouldn't want to do it; it's because it's disgusting!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like seeing their tongue hanging out of their mouths.  Beyond avoiding looking at their head, it isn't as bad as people imagine.  When people are processing pork, it is pretty vile, so I do not like being around that because the scald them suckers and I do not like the smell of boiling meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, my cousin is a big fan of bow hunting and he has described to me the process of gutting the animal.    It's disgusting, and it smells bad too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is because he is killing it with a bow instead of a rifle.  I don't shoot deer because I am not good enough of a shot to drop one on the move in a single shot, but my dad and some of my brothers are and I have helped dress a many of them.  Unless you kill them on that first shot immediately, their hormones flood their body which can give them an odd taste.  If you gut shoot one or pierce the innards when you are gutting it, you might as well bury it where it fell.  Some people also believe that the have to remove the glands on the back legs, and when they do they contaminate their hands and contaminate the meat with the nasty scent.
Click to expand...


Well, the meat is fine because I've had some.  I just don't think, with my weak stomach, that I could tolerate gutting anything.  I think it's disgusting.


----------



## Dekster

ChrisL said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> gutting a larger animal is not hard.  You hang it so gravity does most of the work as you cut.  Butchering something like a deer is a PITA.  A lot of people will just take their preferred cuts and then either give the rest away or take it to a country store that will grind it all into hamburger when they get around to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not because it's difficult or not why I wouldn't want to do it; it's because it's disgusting!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like seeing their tongue hanging out of their mouths.  Beyond avoiding looking at their head, it isn't as bad as people imagine.  When people are processing pork, it is pretty vile, so I do not like being around that because the scald them suckers and I do not like the smell of boiling meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, my cousin is a big fan of bow hunting and he has described to me the process of gutting the animal.    It's disgusting, and it smells bad too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is because he is killing it with a bow instead of a rifle.  I don't shoot deer because I am not good enough of a shot to drop one on the move in a single shot, but my dad and some of my brothers are and I have helped dress a many of them.  Unless you kill them on that first shot immediately, their hormones flood their body which can give them an odd taste.  If you gut shoot one or pierce the innards when you are gutting it, you might as well bury it where it fell.  Some people also believe that the have to remove the glands on the back legs, and when they do they contaminate their hands and contaminate the meat with the nasty scent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the meat is fine because I've had some.  I just don't think, with my weak stomach, that I could tolerate gutting anything.  I think it's disgusting.
Click to expand...


The only bad smell I associate with it is the blood smell can get overwhelming after awhile, but not because it is bad so much as it is so iron rich smelling for lack of a better word.


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not because it's difficult or not why I wouldn't want to do it; it's because it's disgusting!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like seeing their tongue hanging out of their mouths.  Beyond avoiding looking at their head, it isn't as bad as people imagine.  When people are processing pork, it is pretty vile, so I do not like being around that because the scald them suckers and I do not like the smell of boiling meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, my cousin is a big fan of bow hunting and he has described to me the process of gutting the animal.    It's disgusting, and it smells bad too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is because he is killing it with a bow instead of a rifle.  I don't shoot deer because I am not good enough of a shot to drop one on the move in a single shot, but my dad and some of my brothers are and I have helped dress a many of them.  Unless you kill them on that first shot immediately, their hormones flood their body which can give them an odd taste.  If you gut shoot one or pierce the innards when you are gutting it, you might as well bury it where it fell.  Some people also believe that the have to remove the glands on the back legs, and when they do they contaminate their hands and contaminate the meat with the nasty scent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the meat is fine because I've had some.  I just don't think, with my weak stomach, that I could tolerate gutting anything.  I think it's disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only bad smell I associate with it is the blood smell can get overwhelming after awhile, but not because it is bad so much as it is so iron rich smelling for lack of a better word.
Click to expand...


It's not just the smell.  It's the whole idea!


----------



## Dekster

ChrisL said:


> It's not just the smell.  It's the whole idea!



Okay.  Eating meat generally requires unpleasantness to some animal.


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just the smell.  It's the whole idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  Eating meat generally requires unpleasantness to some animal.
Click to expand...


It would cause unpleasantness for me when I was throwing up!


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> It's not just the smell.  It's the whole idea!



I don't know too many folks that get elbow deep in guts and gizzards that will tell you they love the smell. I think the point is that you can fill a stand alone freezer for less than $20 if you put forth the effort.

.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just the smell.  It's the whole idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know too many folks that get elbow deep in guts and gizzards that will tell you they love the smell. I think the point is that you can fill a stand alone freezer for less than $20 if you put forth the effort.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Meh, I would have someone do that for me.  That's what men are for.    To do all the disgusting work.  Lol.


----------



## jon_berzerk

ChrisL said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon at less than a penny a pound.
> 
> Bullets are not that expensive and feral hogs are "legal quadrupeds" every day of the year. If you don't mind the mess and figuring out how to handle the meat for best results ... Then go shoot your dinner. The younger the hog, the better the taste ... So the price per pound of bacon can get up around 2 cents plus labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a hunter, but even if I was, we don't have very many feral hogs running around here in Massachusetts!  Also, I've heard all about what's involved in gutting the animal.  All set with that!!!    I'll just buy my bacon already cut up and packaged.
> 
> I do support hunting though, just personally I don't know if I could stomach the gutting/butchering part.  Lol.
Click to expand...



you could if you had too 

besides it is not all that bad if you do it correctly


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> Meh, I would have someone do that for me.  That's what men are for.    To do all the disgusting work.  Lol.



Pfft ... I have always valued taking care of myself over waiting for a man to screw things up ...

.


----------



## jon_berzerk

ChrisL said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon at less than a penny a pound.
> 
> Bullets are not that expensive and feral hogs are "legal quadrupeds" every day of the year. If you don't mind the mess and figuring out how to handle the meat for best results ... Then go shoot your dinner. The younger the hog, the better the taste ... So the price per pound of bacon can get up around 2 cents plus labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a hunter, but even if I was, we don't have very many feral hogs running around here in Massachusetts!  Also, I've heard all about what's involved in gutting the animal.  All set with that!!!    I'll just buy my bacon already cut up and packaged.
> 
> I do support hunting though, just personally I don't know if I could stomach the gutting/butchering part.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gutting a larger animal is not hard.  You hang it so gravity does most of the work as you cut.  Butchering something like a deer is a PITA.  A lot of people will just take their preferred cuts and then either give the rest away or take it to a country store that will grind it all into hamburger when they get around to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not because it's difficult or not why I wouldn't want to do it; it's because it's disgusting!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like seeing their tongue hanging out of their mouths.  Beyond avoiding looking at their head, it isn't as bad as people imagine.  When people are processing pork, it is pretty vile, so I do not like being around that because the scald them suckers and I do not like the smell of boiling meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, my cousin is a big fan of bow hunting and he has described to me the process of gutting the animal.    It's disgusting, and it smells bad too.
Click to expand...



my buddies tell me it does not smell as bad as my farts --LOL


----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon at less than a penny a pound.
> 
> Bullets are not that expensive and feral hogs are "legal quadrupeds" every day of the year. If you don't mind the mess and figuring out how to handle the meat for best results ... Then go shoot your dinner. The younger the hog, the better the taste ... So the price per pound of bacon can get up around 2 cents plus labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a hunter, but even if I was, we don't have very many feral hogs running around here in Massachusetts!  Also, I've heard all about what's involved in gutting the animal.  All set with that!!!    I'll just buy my bacon already cut up and packaged.
> 
> I do support hunting though, just personally I don't know if I could stomach the gutting/butchering part.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you could if you had too
> 
> besides it is not all that bad if you do it correctly
Click to expand...


Well, you see, I wasn't raised in that way.  It makes a bit of difference I think.    I've never ever gutted an animal, and I really don't want to.  

I would just say, hey, I killed this animal, would you mind . . . ?    There will be meat!!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a hunter, but even if I was, we don't have very many feral hogs running around here in Massachusetts!  Also, I've heard all about what's involved in gutting the animal.  All set with that!!!    I'll just buy my bacon already cut up and packaged.
> 
> I do support hunting though, just personally I don't know if I could stomach the gutting/butchering part.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gutting a larger animal is not hard.  You hang it so gravity does most of the work as you cut.  Butchering something like a deer is a PITA.  A lot of people will just take their preferred cuts and then either give the rest away or take it to a country store that will grind it all into hamburger when they get around to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not because it's difficult or not why I wouldn't want to do it; it's because it's disgusting!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like seeing their tongue hanging out of their mouths.  Beyond avoiding looking at their head, it isn't as bad as people imagine.  When people are processing pork, it is pretty vile, so I do not like being around that because the scald them suckers and I do not like the smell of boiling meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, my cousin is a big fan of bow hunting and he has described to me the process of gutting the animal.    It's disgusting, and it smells bad too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my buddies tell me it does not smell as bad as my farts --LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I would have someone do that for me.  That's what men are for.    To do all the disgusting work.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft ... I have always valued taking care of myself over waiting for a man to screw things up ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Oh sure, I could do it if I wanted to.  The problem is that it is something I would definitely have to get used to.    I think I would find it really horrifying at first, to say the least, if only because I've never done anything like that before.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> Oh sure, I could do it if I wanted to.  The problem is that it is something I would definitely have to get used to.    I think I would find it really horrifying at first, to say the least, if only because I've never done anything like that before.



Well ... I agree that it is the least fun part of hunting and providing for yourself ... But there is a certain comfort in taking a firearm and putting meat on the table.

I have a tendency to tell myself a little saying when the processing part comes around. Elbow deep in the nasty ... I remind myself that if everything fell apart ... I know my way around a firearm and can feed myself.

.


----------



## ChrisL

Another thing I would have a difficult time with would be raising an animal to slaughter it.  I don't think I could play a role in raising an animal without becoming attached to it in some way.  Maybe I'm just a pussy, I don't know.   

I'm sure if I was starving to death, instinct would take over and I would just kill and eat the animal, but if not starving I don't know that I could do it.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure, I could do it if I wanted to.  The problem is that it is something I would definitely have to get used to.    I think I would find it really horrifying at first, to say the least, if only because I've never done anything like that before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... I agree that it is the least fun part of hunting and providing for yourself ... But there is a certain comfort in taking a firearm and putting meat on the table.
> 
> I have a tendency to tell myself a little saying when the processing part comes around. Elbow deep in the nasty ... I remind myself that if everything fell apart ... I know my way around a firearm and can feed myself.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


That's a very good point, in that if you ever had to because of no other options, you have the knowledge to do that.  I was raised on grocery store food, so for me, the closest I've come to gutting an animal is taking the packaged guts out of a chicken or turkey!  Lol!  And I sometimes even find that a little gross.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> That's a very good point, in that if you ever had to because of no other options, you have the knowledge to do that.  I was raised on grocery store food, so for me, the closest I've come to gutting an animal is taking the packaged guts out of a chicken or turkey!  Lol!  And I sometimes even find that a little gross.



Let me know if you want to become more familiar with the other parts of hunting and providing. I have an extra pair of "big girl pants" laying around if you get the urge.

Don't bring the rabbit though ... Might end up in the stew pot ... 

.


----------



## Dekster

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a hunter, but even if I was, we don't have very many feral hogs running around here in Massachusetts!  Also, I've heard all about what's involved in gutting the animal.  All set with that!!!    I'll just buy my bacon already cut up and packaged.
> 
> I do support hunting though, just personally I don't know if I could stomach the gutting/butchering part.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gutting a larger animal is not hard.  You hang it so gravity does most of the work as you cut.  Butchering something like a deer is a PITA.  A lot of people will just take their preferred cuts and then either give the rest away or take it to a country store that will grind it all into hamburger when they get around to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not because it's difficult or not why I wouldn't want to do it; it's because it's disgusting!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like seeing their tongue hanging out of their mouths.  Beyond avoiding looking at their head, it isn't as bad as people imagine.  When people are processing pork, it is pretty vile, so I do not like being around that because the scald them suckers and I do not like the smell of boiling meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, my cousin is a big fan of bow hunting and he has described to me the process of gutting the animal.    It's disgusting, and it smells bad too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my buddies tell me it does not smell as bad as my farts --LOL
Click to expand...


You should cook them dinner using the dutch oven method


----------



## Dekster

ChrisL said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure, I could do it if I wanted to.  The problem is that it is something I would definitely have to get used to.    I think I would find it really horrifying at first, to say the least, if only because I've never done anything like that before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... I agree that it is the least fun part of hunting and providing for yourself ... But there is a certain comfort in taking a firearm and putting meat on the table.
> 
> I have a tendency to tell myself a little saying when the processing part comes around. Elbow deep in the nasty ... I remind myself that if everything fell apart ... I know my way around a firearm and can feed myself.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a very good point, in that if you ever had to because of no other options, you have the knowledge to do that.  I was raised on grocery store food, so for me, the closest I've come to gutting an animal is taking the packaged guts out of a chicken or turkey!  Lol!  And I sometimes even find that a little gross.
Click to expand...


I grew up hunting and even I find chicken a little gross to work with.

It is something that is waning.  I hunt some because it was a family hobby thing from the beginning that we got from our dad for whom it was more a way to stretch a dollar which he got from his dad because it was a common for people to do which he got from his dad because it was necessary for survival to hunt/slaughter livestock.


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure, I could do it if I wanted to.  The problem is that it is something I would definitely have to get used to.    I think I would find it really horrifying at first, to say the least, if only because I've never done anything like that before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... I agree that it is the least fun part of hunting and providing for yourself ... But there is a certain comfort in taking a firearm and putting meat on the table.
> 
> I have a tendency to tell myself a little saying when the processing part comes around. Elbow deep in the nasty ... I remind myself that if everything fell apart ... I know my way around a firearm and can feed myself.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a very good point, in that if you ever had to because of no other options, you have the knowledge to do that.  I was raised on grocery store food, so for me, the closest I've come to gutting an animal is taking the packaged guts out of a chicken or turkey!  Lol!  And I sometimes even find that a little gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up hunting and even I find chicken a little gross to work with.
> 
> It is something that is waning.  I hunt some because it was a family hobby thing from the beginning that we got from our dad for whom it was more a way to stretch a dollar which he got from his dad because it was a common for people to do which he got from his dad because it was necessary for survival to hunt/slaughter livestock.
Click to expand...


My cousin hunts, so when I get venison it's already cleaned and cut into pieces.    I only get some once in a while when he's feeling generous with the family though.  Lol.


----------



## Mr. H.

Bacon wrapped, bacon wrapped, bacon wrapped, bacon wrapped.... TURKEY!


----------



## Dekster

ChrisL said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure, I could do it if I wanted to.  The problem is that it is something I would definitely have to get used to.    I think I would find it really horrifying at first, to say the least, if only because I've never done anything like that before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... I agree that it is the least fun part of hunting and providing for yourself ... But there is a certain comfort in taking a firearm and putting meat on the table.
> 
> I have a tendency to tell myself a little saying when the processing part comes around. Elbow deep in the nasty ... I remind myself that if everything fell apart ... I know my way around a firearm and can feed myself.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a very good point, in that if you ever had to because of no other options, you have the knowledge to do that.  I was raised on grocery store food, so for me, the closest I've come to gutting an animal is taking the packaged guts out of a chicken or turkey!  Lol!  And I sometimes even find that a little gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up hunting and even I find chicken a little gross to work with.
> 
> It is something that is waning.  I hunt some because it was a family hobby thing from the beginning that we got from our dad for whom it was more a way to stretch a dollar which he got from his dad because it was a common for people to do which he got from his dad because it was necessary for survival to hunt/slaughter livestock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My cousin hunts, so when I get venison it's already cleaned and cut into pieces.    I only get some once in a while when he's feeling generous with the family though.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Typical liberal behavior.  Sit back and let other people do all the work to feed you.


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure, I could do it if I wanted to.  The problem is that it is something I would definitely have to get used to.    I think I would find it really horrifying at first, to say the least, if only because I've never done anything like that before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... I agree that it is the least fun part of hunting and providing for yourself ... But there is a certain comfort in taking a firearm and putting meat on the table.
> 
> I have a tendency to tell myself a little saying when the processing part comes around. Elbow deep in the nasty ... I remind myself that if everything fell apart ... I know my way around a firearm and can feed myself.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a very good point, in that if you ever had to because of no other options, you have the knowledge to do that.  I was raised on grocery store food, so for me, the closest I've come to gutting an animal is taking the packaged guts out of a chicken or turkey!  Lol!  And I sometimes even find that a little gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up hunting and even I find chicken a little gross to work with.
> 
> It is something that is waning.  I hunt some because it was a family hobby thing from the beginning that we got from our dad for whom it was more a way to stretch a dollar which he got from his dad because it was a common for people to do which he got from his dad because it was necessary for survival to hunt/slaughter livestock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My cousin hunts, so when I get venison it's already cleaned and cut into pieces.    I only get some once in a while when he's feeling generous with the family though.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical liberal behavior.  Sit back and let other people do all the work to feed you.
Click to expand...


  Yup, what can I say?  You guys are good at that kind of disgusting stuff, killing spiders, gutting animals, that sort of thing.  I would get sick.  I just know it.  Sometimes garbage makes me gag.


----------



## Dekster

ChrisL said:


> Yup, what can I say?  You guys are good at that kind of disgusting stuff, killing spiders, gutting animals, that sort of thing.  I would get sick.  I just know it.  Sometimes garbage makes me gag.



My garbage gets pretty funky over the course of a week.  When it is warm, the cans get full of maggots even though they have no holes and attached lids.  The curse of being a culinary student I guess.  Too much practicing at home.  Even the feral cats are like, "For the love of God, man, meat _again_.  Would it kill you to make us a vegetable once in awhile?"


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, what can I say?  You guys are good at that kind of disgusting stuff, killing spiders, gutting animals, that sort of thing.  I would get sick.  I just know it.  Sometimes garbage makes me gag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My garbage gets pretty funky over the course of a week.  When it is warm, the cans get full of maggots even though they have no holes and attached lids.  The curse of being a culinary student I guess.  Too much practicing at home.  Even the feral cats are like, "For the love of God, man, meat _again_.  Would it kill you to make us a vegetable once in awhile?"
Click to expand...


You can keep your garbage in a bag in the freezer, and that helps.  Thankfully, I have a garbage disposal, so most of my garbage goes down there.   

You could also keep a plastic can with a lid outside your door and put your trash in that.


----------



## Dekster

ChrisL said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, what can I say?  You guys are good at that kind of disgusting stuff, killing spiders, gutting animals, that sort of thing.  I would get sick.  I just know it.  Sometimes garbage makes me gag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My garbage gets pretty funky over the course of a week.  When it is warm, the cans get full of maggots even though they have no holes and attached lids.  The curse of being a culinary student I guess.  Too much practicing at home.  Even the feral cats are like, "For the love of God, man, meat _again_.  Would it kill you to make us a vegetable once in awhile?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can keep your garbage in a bag in the freezer, and that helps.  Thankfully, I have a garbage disposal, so most of my garbage goes down there.
> 
> You could also keep a plastic can with a lid outside your door and put your trash in that.
Click to expand...


I have two 96 gallon plastic cans with lids outside my door and it doesn't help 


Freezing trash--now that is a new one on me.  I will once in a blue moon throw bad meat in the freezer to make it closer to trash day, but I will usually bury it instead.


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, what can I say?  You guys are good at that kind of disgusting stuff, killing spiders, gutting animals, that sort of thing.  I would get sick.  I just know it.  Sometimes garbage makes me gag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My garbage gets pretty funky over the course of a week.  When it is warm, the cans get full of maggots even though they have no holes and attached lids.  The curse of being a culinary student I guess.  Too much practicing at home.  Even the feral cats are like, "For the love of God, man, meat _again_.  Would it kill you to make us a vegetable once in awhile?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can keep your garbage in a bag in the freezer, and that helps.  Thankfully, I have a garbage disposal, so most of my garbage goes down there.
> 
> You could also keep a plastic can with a lid outside your door and put your trash in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have two 96 gallon plastic cans with lids outside my door and it doesn't help
> 
> 
> Freezing trash--now that is a new one on me.  I will once in a blue moon throw bad meat in the freezer to make it closer to trash day, but I will usually bury it instead.
Click to expand...


Yes, if I have any kind of meat that has a bone in it that can't go down the disposal, I will just put it in a freezer bag and freeze it until trash day.


----------



## Mr. H.

Here's the beauty of this shit. 

The bacon is baked. Along with the turkey. The pork slices render their juices and imbue themselves among the turkey. 

Slathering, imbuing roasting and coasting... bacon.


----------

